# Freezing Custom Rolls



## justncredibl3 (Jul 3, 2016)

Evening gents! 

Just got my first order of Custom rolls in and I have one question before I throw them into the freezer for a couple of days. Feeling some of the cigars, they seem a little bit soft, similar to over humidified softness. Should I dry them out first before putting them in the freezer? Or can I just chuck them in the freezer as is? 

First time freezing so I've done some reading on how to do it and duration and temp and such but the variable was the condition of the cigars. 

Thanks gents! 
J


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Freeze as soon as possible.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Freeze as soon as possible.:vs_cool:


This! Who rolled the customs?


----------



## justncredibl3 (Jul 3, 2016)

Even if they are squishy? Won't be bad for the cigars?

Johnny Os! I got a sampler and they were amazing! They were already aged and passed their sickness phase so it was a great smoke. I ordered a bundle

Thanks gents! I'll throw them in asap 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

justncredibl3 said:


> Even if they are squishy? Won't be bad for the cigars?
> 
> Johnny Os! I got a sampler and they were amazing! They were already aged and passed their sickness phase so it was a great smoke. I ordered a bundle
> 
> ...


 Passed the sick phase WOW two year old Johnny O's :vs_cool:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I freeze as most do.

Those that don't will isolate them for a couple years.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

I freeze everything... NOW IS THE WINTER OF OUR DISCONTENT! At least, that's what any potential beetles/larva here as they go into the freezer.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Learned my lesson, FREEZE EVERYTHING

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> Learned my lesson, FREEZE EVERYTHING
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes i did as well the hard way. Nothing like seeing it first hand. Those nasty little buggers eating through your cigars. And pooping all over you stash.:vs_mad:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes i did as well the hard way. Nothing like seeing it first hand. Those nasty little buggers eating through your cigars. And pooping all over you stash.:vs_mad:


Still makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Do you guys freeze EVERYTHING?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Matfam1 said:


> Do you guys freeze EVERYTHING?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Alrighty then, that’s good to know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Matfam1 said:


> Do you guys freeze EVERYTHING?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do as I do not have temp controlled unit and it gives me piece of mind and is cheap insurance. However, I don't freeze aged stock of 7 + years, I just isolate for a few months recheck them and if all is good I add them into general population.


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

I know that this is in the Habanos section, do you freeze cigars from more local sources also? Say a box from your local B&M


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Matfam1 said:


> Do you guys freeze EVERYTHING?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do now

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

@UBC03, hey guess what... I will to then. If it's good enough for the masters of the cigar world, I probably should do it too. Greatest form of flattery or something...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Matfam1 said:


> @UBC03, hey guess what... I will to then. If it's good enough for the masters of the cigar world, I probably should do it too. Greatest form of flattery or something...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I never froze anything. Usually just tossed the boxes in my cabinet and forgot about em. I don't know if you were here when I got a shipment of beetles along with a couple cigars OR when I found a bottom shelfer with a beetle hole. I had to bag my entire collection and freeze em. Took me days.. So that's why I now FREEZE EVERYTHING.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't buy Habanos but I freeze everything too. It's such a small hassle to have (reasonable) piece of mind.


----------

